# COMPILATION THREAD



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

jb2 (Peter) has gotten permission from Jeff to post the "compliation thread" at supportforibs.orgI'm a little lost to where I can find this. Can someone point me in the right direction?Thanks!


----------



## KristinChrist (Oct 2, 2001)

Nevermind, found it...


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Kristin, the compilation thread has been posted to your site with full permissions from Jeffrey Roberts and Michael Mahoney, copyright tags intact. If you already posted it elsewhere, and I just didn't see it, then, OOOPS!







Take care...


----------

